# Horse is awful to put saddle on help?!?!?!



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe try to be more firm with her? You might be teaching her that if she kicks/bites you she dosen't have to wear a saddle. My horse had the same problem but I fixed it by saying firmly saying "No" then giving her a light tap with a crop on her shoulder. It may work for your horse, but all horses are different. Or you can give Natural Horsemanship a try.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

As she has had a sore back previously from a bad fitting saddle, I am thinking that she has connected the dots. Saddle = Sore back. So now when she sees a saddle coming for her, she isn't going to like it. 
I don't have any suggestions with it, but being firm is a big thing. She will learn that by misbehaving, she can get away with not having the saddle on her. She just needs to know that the saddle will no longer be the cause of pain. Best of luck!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry, ignore the last post 

As you said, she has had a sore back previously from a bad fitting saddle, and she has connected the dots. Saddle = Sore back. So now when she sees a saddle coming for her, she isn't going to like it. When you put the saddle on, are you riding her? If not (which it sounds like), good job! 

Is she a food orientated horse at all? If she is, when you put on the saddle blanket and all that, give her a tiny treat. That might also help her become more accepting. After that, just leave the saddle on top of her, don't do up anything. Wait for a couple of seconds and then take it off. Another treat or a scratch. 

If she starts to misbehave while you are taking it off, put it straight back on her back but gently. Then wait a few more seconds. I am not sure whether this will help your girl, but it works for Pumpkin. 

I wish you the best of luck and I hope all goes well when you get the Saddler out.


----------



## Laurah994 (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks for the help! it took alot of carrots and on and offs of saddles but we got there, and shes never been better to ride/ be with! thanks again xx


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

glad you got it all sorted out!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Glad you got it sorted out. I hope it continues to go well for you!


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Errr. Sure feed her and make her your friend...but... There is still a problem here.. the horse is Alpha.. fix that.


----------

